# How do they do it?



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I was feeling very smug last night. Reading thru some threads with ppl saying how their crickets escape. I thought thats a bit careless - never happened to me. Smug look taken off face this morning :blush:- the first thing I see is a dirty great cricket on the carpet. HOW DO THEY DO IT. Well no more crix for my Leos now - I'm going to chuck them all away and swap to roaches and locusts. I *HATE *crix :devil:.


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

i put my anoles in a larger exo terra yesterday, and taped over the cable holes knowing that crickets always get out through there. i checked on them last night and most of the crickets were sitting on top of the mesh!:banghead:

and as i had promised the wife there would be no more escaping crickets she aint a happy bunny!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

haha, your choosing roaches over crickets? Rather you than me.

Crickets are devious buggers, but in my experience, roaches are something else.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

cornsnakejay said:


> i put my anoles in a larger exo terra yesterday, and taped over the cable holes knowing that crickets always get out through there. i checked on them last night and most of the crickets were sitting on top of the mesh!:banghead:
> 
> and as i had promised the wife there would be no more escaping crickets she aint a happy bunny!


same here i have no idea how they get out


----------



## -Austin (Apr 25, 2009)

Roaches aren't much better I've probably had more escaped roaches:lol2:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

I think it adds a nice tropical feel to your house when you have crickets chirruping everywhere!

I read somewhere about someone who kept a Little Owl free-flying in their house, just to catch all the escaped livefood. Might have even been on here somewhere.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

buy a kitten, preferably one that was born on a farm. it will eat anything that escapes.

crickets seem to be able to sense where there are escape routes. im not sure if this is too far from the truth either, they may be able to sense temperatures or drafts or something. gaps/holes allow outside air in which is generally cooler than the inside air.

yesterday i had a large gap where my cables went into the viv, and within minutes of adding crickets one just headed directly for it, as if it knew the place like the back of its hand. it is now much more thoroughly taped up!

i hated crickets a week ago, but now that ive had to handle them a few times they arent so bad. i wouldnt want to be in a room full of them, but dealing with them a couple at a time isnt as bad as it seems. they are just insects, they cant hurt you. its a completely irrational phobia. and having lizards means having crickets, its a necessary evil. i dont much like having injections, but if i wanted to go on holiday somewhere tropical id have to get some. the end goal justifies the means


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I have crickets that always escape out of the viv vents.

My dog eats them though, haha, death by staffie:lol2:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Moonleh said:


> haha, your choosing roaches over crickets? Rather you than me.
> 
> Crickets are devious buggers, but in my experience, roaches are something else.





-Austin said:


> Roaches aren't much better I've probably had more escaped roaches:lol2:


They're not that bad, depending on what species of roaches you are talking about. I use Dubs as feeders and can honestly say have never had an escapee (touch wood), they can't climb or fly so its quite hard for them to get out, red runner or lobster roaches on the other hand.......


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

use mealies instead of crix thats what i do and as a treat i put in crix (they have gotten lazy with the mealies lol


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

mad baboon said:


> use mealies instead of crix thats what i do and as a treat i put in crix (they have gotten lazy with the mealies lol


i wouldnt advise that personally 

a. crickets are heathier for your lizards than mealies(which have a higher fat content)

b.crickets make your lizards exercise for their food and helps stop your lizard becoming lazy

c.mealworms should realy be feed when they have just moulted as i beleive they can cause impaction from their skin in high amounts are ingested


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

my crix are kept in the animal room lol, so when one does escape the puppys chase them around and eat them, i love my puppys x, never kept roaches before though...


----------



## Tiger-Tiger (Sep 9, 2008)

moulted??? mean shedding?

why do so many people feed just mealies to there lizards? we feed our leos on mealies all the time, buy a tub of wax worms once a month to feed all of the leos one as a treat, and locusts for the females if they lay eggs (locust are very nutritious).

feed mealies with brown bread, bran flakes ect carrot and potato skins so they are well fed, what you are is what you eat remember.


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

at my local rep store today there was a few morio worms out of there tub and they were nibbling on the corner of a cricket tub i found it quite funny like there asking the worms to help them out lol


----------



## snakequeen (Apr 17, 2009)

I think its amazing how they can escape like they do.
I was looking at my vivs today and i found a cricket in with my python, dunno how it got in there but there it was plain as day lol


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Tiger-Tiger said:


> moulted??? mean shedding?
> 
> why do so many people feed just mealies to there lizards? we feed our leos on mealies all the time, buy a tub of wax worms once a month to feed all of the leos one as a treat, and locusts for the females if they lay eggs (locust are very nutritious).
> 
> feed mealies with brown bread, bran flakes ect carrot and potato skins so they are well fed, what you are is what you eat remember.


because he's wrong about the impaction thing. I wouldnt feed mealworms to a hatchling leo purely because of the size but we feed all our lizards mealworms and havent had any problems. Even the crestie has been fine with them. 
He is right about the fat though, mealworms do contain more than crickets but the difference is tiny. 
As you said, feed them well and they make a good meal (worm).


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, policy decision. No more crix - have liberated my last few into the garden - hope the birds have a feast! Have swapped onto locusts and my Leos LOVE them and so do I (compared to crickets anyway) - not smelly, not noisy, more nutritious, less likely to escape - only one problem - more expensive. Oh well, we're worth it lol


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

i gave up on crickets about four months ago and im still finding them!!


----------

